# Pug Puppies (DOB:18/2/11)



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

So as some of you may know I'm a vet student (3th yr) and now I also work at a vet clinic to make more money to pay Buster's meds and college. but that's not what I want to talk about now.
last month I made my first delivery all by myself, the doctors there let me do it alone (one of them was my teacher in college). 
the mother couldn't have the puppies alone and her owner took her to the clinic. 

so 6 Pug puppies (4 females and 2 males). all alive and very cute.:laugh:
here are some pics (not the best quality pics it was with my cell phone)


*** Pictures removed due to size: 768px × 1,024px. See this post for instructions on resizing in Photobucket.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

wow! the picture police have been working alot of overtime lately.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, I didn't get to see these pics either.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They are policing the picture size for the one person left on the planet with dialup. Now the rest of us are slowed down because pictures are removed and have to be reposted (if they are at all).


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

i think the server just shouldn't allow picture sizes to be uploaded unless they meet the required size.... just sayin... that would be alot easier.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No the server allows it, they just started this new smaller size this week because _'it takes too long to load for the folks that have dial up'_. I had no idea dial up was still out there.

The result will be people won't post pictures as much.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> No the server allows it, they just started this new smaller size this week because _'it takes too long to load for the folks that have dial up'_. I had no idea dial up was still out there.
> 
> The result will be people won't post pictures as much.


Actually, the rule has been in place *since the board was created* - not just "this week". We had been lax on letting people get away with not following the rule but no more.

As far as dial-up still existing, yes - there actually are places where it is the ONLY choice.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It's my understanding the rule has changed from 'should be' to 'must be'.

It is helpful that you put up instructions on how to reduce picture size for the folks that want to spend the extra time shrinking their pics.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes found it. It was 'should'.

15. Picture size in any post should be *800 x 600*. Excessively large pictures are extremely slow for people with dial up and make the page where the picture is placed so that you have to scroll to read the other posts.


----------



## GSDLongTimer (Feb 13, 2011)

Precisely why I haven't posted any pictures. It's a silly rule but then it is a pretty anequated site.

Furthermore it begs the question who authorized the rule change from should to must be?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

More and more I am liking the pedigree database-even the green board


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSDLongTimer said:


> Precisely why I haven't posted any pictures. It's a silly rule but then it is a pretty anequated site.
> 
> Furthermore it begs the question who authorized the rule change from should to must be?


I don't know what so hard about following rules? What's the big deal?
I personally think it's a good rule and have no problem abiding by it. In fact, my pictures are uploaded at 640x480, always have been.
Another board I am on has a rule but doesn't enforce it. Pictures are sometimes uploaded so large that in order to see it, you have to scroll back and forth and up and down. Same with any text that is added from then on. It distorts the entire thread. And they don't have it where you have to click to enlarge it. It's posted the way it's uploaded.

I think it's a courtesy to the rest of us to upload your pictures within the size constraints. 

I always laugh when people say some other board is better. 
If I had a nickel for every time I heard that........


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> Yes found it. It was 'should'.
> 
> 15. Picture size in any post should be *800 x 600*.


So saying "should" indicates someone can break the rule and have a loophole to reference? 
Everyone who reads the rule as written knows what it means. They just choose not to abide by it. 

*should   /ʃʊd/  Show Sp[shoo







d] *


–auxiliary verb 1. simple past tense of shall. 

2. (used to express condition): Were he to arrive, I should be pleased. 

3. *must; ought (used to indicate duty, propriety, or expediency): You should not do that.

*


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's you another nickel.

I will say there are some good people on this forum but there also is alot of negativity. And the real kicker are the ones that get defensive if you don't have/want/will be getting the same line they have. Who cares? It would be pretty boring if we all had the exact same dog. I can name one that does it often but I won't out her...giving feedback to a defensive person is pointless.

Alot of people join this forum then either leave or rarely return/post because of the negativity. Kudos to the positive folks that stick with it, they are the reason some people stay.

I understand the pictures that are so big you have to scroll to view but on this forum I don't believe they post that way...unless you click to enlarge (easy fix...unclick it)


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe when people do that they just aren't computer savy-it may not be an intentional thing-think it is much nicer when someone re-sizes the pictures rather than just removing them


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I _shouldn't_ have had that double dip ice cream cone yesterday but I did.

Clear rule: pictures size allowed 600x800 or smaller
Vague rule: pictures _should_ be this size

It's semantics. I don't have an issue following clear rules. If it's important enough to me to post a picture I'll resize it. If it's more of nuisance I won't. It's really not a big deal.

I _should_ have something healthly for breakfast...but I'm going to have pancakes instead.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

> think it is much nicer when someone re-sizes the pictures rather than just removing them


Are the mods or admins able to resize them? And should it be their duty to do it? I don't think so. It's much better for people to just be considerate and follow the rules.

And thanks for another nickel. 
There isn't a board anywhere in existence that is going to please everyone. Fact of life.
There will always be PIA's, negativity etc. It's the internet, it's not personal, so who cares. If it gets you upset, then internet forums are not for you. And by you, I don't me you in particular, but in general.
So saying a particular forum is SO much better is BS!

So, post them anyway you like. I just like to follow rules I guess, however they're written. "Should" is good enough for me.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

GSDGunner, I hear you. I am a rule person myself and was more playing devil's adovate...clear rules really do work best (though it really will be a nusiance to resize) so we are actually on the same page (except you will probaby post more pictures than I will  ).

Agree this is just a microcausm (spell?) of the world, unfortuately there are negative people everywhere. 

What we shouldn't be doing is hijacking this thread!  So I will stop,

And now I should go to church...so I will!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> GSDGunner, I hear you. I am a rule person myself and was more playing devil's adovate...clear rules really do work best (though it really will be a nusiance to resize) so we are actually on the same page (except you will probaby post more pictures than I will  ).
> 
> Agree this is just a microcausm (spell?) of the world, unfortuately there are negative people everywhere.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

Gonna try to resize them I post them again. didn't do that cause they where cell phone pics and thought their size was ok. but I have to say that I posted pics here before and they where 2x the size of this ones and they didn't delete them.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Marytess....Congratulations!!! It is awesome that you got to deliver the pug puppies by yourself. Is it usual for a pug to have so many puppies? I would have LOVED to see the pictures. I hope you will repost them, if you get a chance.

Holland, You are exactly right. I fit into the non-computer savvy group. (And that is a kind description of my abilities.) If I want to post a picture, I have to ask my teenager. She may, or may not resize and probably wouldn't care about the rules. 

Maggie Rose Lee often resizes pictures. I know it isn't her job, but THANK YOU MRL!


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

ok so here we go again. just resize them to the RIGHT SIZE 800x600. so I think they'll stay here now.

Stevenzachsmom thanks it was really awesome. I don't know much about pugs all I know is that small breeds normally don't have more than 4/5 puppies but it can happen. once I saw a litter of yorkshires with 7 puppies so I think sometimes it can happen.

don't know about their weight at birth but one of these puppies born with 207gr which I think it's big for a pug puppie.

now pics:

















































































































enjoy:laugh:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, I've never seen pug puppies right after birth.
The first few pics freaked me out. I'm like WHOA, why are they green?


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh good, I wasn't the only one trying to figure out the green colouring... 
Cute and interesting to see, I have never seen them that young either. Thanks for sharing and congrads.

krisk


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

This is so awesome! You should be so proud to bring those precious babies into the world. Good work and congrats!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you were able to post them-very cute!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, pug puppies are just as ugly as babies as when they are fully grown. Neat!

Seriously though, congratulations on ushering in new life into this world, you should be very proud!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Marytess, Thank you sooo much for reposting the pictures. I LOVE pugs. (The so ugly, they're cute dogs.) My husband wants a pug. My shepherd does not. LOL!

Good for you. You should be so proud. It must be very rewarding to bring new puppy life into the world and keep mama dog safe. Is everyone doing well?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Good_Karma said:


> Wow, pug puppies are just as ugly as babies as when they are fully grown. Neat!
> 
> Seriously though, congratulations on ushering in new life into this world, you should be very proud!


That was my first thought too. To me they are an ugly dog, but I must say the calmest most confident little dog that I've seen was a pug.

I've never seen an animal give birth. Good job.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

In all honesty....Is any newborn puppy pretty? I don't think so.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

MaryTess, Congrats!!
Were you nervous doing it on your own? I had to help with surgeries and births when I worked with a vet, that's when I realized it wasn't as much fun as playing with my own dog, LOL
Thanks for the photos


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Marytess said:


> Gonna try to resize them I post them again. didn't do that cause they where cell phone pics and thought their size was ok. but I have to say that I posted pics here before and they where 2x the size of this ones and they didn't delete them.


The rule has always been in place.

Due to the fact there are hundreds of posts here each day and we moderators were down in numbers and not scrolling thru each and everyone many times thru out the day..... we have gradually been seeing many many more of the larger pictures than in the past.

We moderators have been discussing this issue for awhile because while SOME of our computers/browsers seem to shrink all the photos down smaller, others of us can't get it done at all. So the decision was made to allow ALL members to more easily navigate around a page and enjoy all the photos plus the threads.

So you can feel free to blame ME as the moderator in many sections for not deleting the too large photos in the past so it's now become a common bad practice. But we are now trying to address the problem in a more timely manner so it benefits everyone on the board.

Once again, the rule has always been for the smaller pictures (not teeny, just not huge) and it's been a rule some of us weren't on top of as moderators.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

/\/\ That was some crazy big font!! /\/\


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WarrantsWifey said:


> /\/\ That was some crazy big font!! /\/\


Sadly, I could have made it bigger! 

WHAT? :wild:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

/\/\ Well now THAT was some crazy big font!! /\/\ ;-)


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I've never seen a newborn pug before!

They're so ugly that they're cute. I can only imagine how cute they'll be when they're all running around. 

While I wouldn't personally own a pug my uncle has owned a few over the years and they've all been the sweetest things. And it's cute how sometimes they snort/snore!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDLongTimer said:


> Precisely why I haven't posted any pictures.


Really? This board is actually the most generous one I know of regarding picture size, and I appreciate that. Two other GSD boards I'm a member on have a maximum picture size of 640 x 480 (I don't post a lot of pictures on either of those because all my thousands of pictures on photobucket are at the maximum size for THIS board, so I have to store a second, smaller sized version of every single picture I post there) and a third GSD board automatically resizes pictures to 640 x 480. 

I personally much prefer looking at pictures on the larger size because I have a 20" screen, but I think 800 x 600 is sufficient. When *I* can only see 1/2 or 1/4 of a picture without scrolling, I KNOW it's big! And I can imagine what a PITA it is for people with laptops or desktops with small screens. 

I said it before in another thread - a large part of why we're having to enforce this rule so much recently is that it has suddenly become a big problem, with more and more people posting huge pictures. That didn't used to be the case, so the occasional larger picture probably slipped through the cracks from time to time. Now it's happening everywhere, all over the board, so we need to crack down. I'm sorry if people are unhappy about it, but it is in the rules, so it shouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

holland said:


> More and more I am liking the pedigree database-even the green board


The green board has a maximum picture size of 640 x 480. They will also delete oversized pictures, but their oversized is smaller than ours.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDGunner said:


> Are the mods or admins able to resize them? And should it be their duty to do it?


No, and no - we can't, and even if we could, it is the responsibility of everyone here to know the rules and abide by them. I don't think that's an unusual or extraordinary expectation, you're going to run into it anywhere you choose to sign up and participate.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

First things first congrats that all the little ones are here and safe job well done.

Second, I can not believe some of the ungrateful rude comments. Its a picture if it can't be put on properly then you don't post it. The mods don't just delete it they let the person know why. For someone who doesn't know computers I'm sure knowing the great mods we have that if they PM the mod and ask they'd be more then happy to explain how to resize and a few who might even help resize them for you. Most of the people getting their pics deleted have no problem with it and are trying to correct the issue it's all the bystanders that seem to have a problem with it and something to say about it.

Personally I would like to say a thank you to all of the Mods here who help keep this board running efficiently. If something goes wrong you sure want the mods to step in and fix it yet want to badmouth them for enforcing other rules that aren't agreed with. These people don't get paid to do this so dear lord give them a break... what a way to show your gratitude for something people are doing for free. Also most of these mods have full time jobs, family, little ones and lets not forget THE DOGS!! Also some of these mods are breeders on top of it so have a larger amount of dogs plus tons of poop machines terrorizing their houses and TONS of crazy potential pup parents.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> ...(though it really will be a nusiance to resize)...


Are you using photobucket to host your pictures? If so, the fastest, easiest thing to do is to upload them to photobucket at 800 x 600. You don't have to resize them before OR after uploading (and I agree, that would be a nuisance!) photobucket will do it for you automatically. I much prefer to do it that way because I like to keep the original hi-res versions stored on my computer.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lovethebreed said:


> I understand the pictures that are so big you have to scroll to view but on this forum *I don't believe they post that way.*..unless you click to enlarge (easy fix...unclick it)


Yes, they do - someone posted some pictures that were 4 times the maximum, and even on my 20" screen I could only see 1/4 of the picture without scrolling. The "click to enlarge" is a setting that you can change in your account, but rather than making people fiddle with their settings in order to avoid gigantic pictures, we chose to enforce the rule that's always been in place. Since we do not have the ability to resize them, our only option is to remove them.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Personally I would like to say a thank you to all of the Mods here who help keep this board running efficiently. If something goes wrong you sure want the mods to step in and fix it yet want to badmouth them for enforcing other rules that aren't agreed with. These people don't get paid to do this so dear lord give them a break... what a way to show your gratitude for something people are doing for free. Also most of these mods have full time jobs, family, little ones and lets not forget THE DOGS!! Also some of these mods are breeders on top of it so have a larger amount of dogs plus tons of poop machines terrorizing their houses and TONS of crazy potential pup parents.


Thank YOU! :thumbup: :wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Personally I would like to say a thank you to all of the Mods here who help keep this board running efficiently. If something goes wrong you sure want the mods to step in and fix it yet want to badmouth them for enforcing other rules that aren't agreed with. These people don't get paid to do this so dear lord give them a break... what a way to show your gratitude for something people are doing for free. Also most of these mods have full time jobs, family, little ones and lets not forget THE DOGS!! Also some of these mods are breeders on top of it so have a larger amount of dogs plus tons of poop machines terrorizing their houses and TONS of crazy potential pup parents.


Couldn't agree more! :thumbup:
Being a mod is a thankless job. It's a pity there has to be such a petty issue to get peoples panties in a twist.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> The "click to enlarge" is a setting that you can change in your account,


There is? You can change it so that you don't have to click to enlarge?

Edit: Apparently I misread that. I though you meant you could change it so that the pictures automatically would show as the enlarged size.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Linda - yes! We (the mods and admins) just discovered this recently when trying to figure out why some of us were seeing those gigantic pictures and some weren't. Yung (shepherds) figured it out, and it's a setting in your control panel. *off to go look it up for you*

Okay - Go to your control panel (User CP) and select "Edit Options". Scroll down to Thread Display Options. At the bottom of that section you'll see this:

*Image width
Images wider than this width will be resized. Enter 0 in the field below to allow all widths, or leave the field empty to use the default value of 640:*

And this:

*Image Height
Images taller than this height will be resized. Enter 0 to allow all heights, or leave the field empty to use the default value of 200:*

My account has zeros in both boxes, which means that I see pictures at the actual size posted. The default size is even smaller than the maximum, but you can change that to whatever you want by adding values to the boxes, or to no resizing at all by adding zeros.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Debbie. 
That worked. I hated having to click every pick to see it better. Now I don't have to! Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Personally I would like to say a thank you to all of the Mods here who help keep this board running efficiently. If something goes wrong you sure want the mods to step in and fix it yet want to badmouth them for enforcing other rules that aren't agreed with. These people don't get paid to do this so dear lord give them a break... what a way to show your gratitude for something people are doing for free. Also most of these mods have full time jobs, family, little ones and lets not forget THE DOGS!! Also some of these mods are breeders on top of it so have a larger amount of dogs plus tons of poop machines terrorizing their houses and TONS of crazy potential pup parents.


My favorite member for today! :wild: :wub: :wild: GSDGunner is a close second!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> My favorite member for today! :wild: :wub: :wild: GSDGunner is a close second!


Darn, I'm always second.

Have I told you today how lovely you look? Is that a new outfit? It's looks great on you! 



Am I there yet?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSDGunner said:


> Darn, I'm always second.
> 
> Have I told you today how lovely you look? Is that a new outfit? It's looks great on you!
> 
> ...


Ok, I'm easy, now YOU are my favorite! :hugs:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Ok, I'm easy, now YOU are my favorite! :hugs:


:happyboogie:

Now if you'll excuse me I must go wipe the brown stuff off my nose. :rofl:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Aww see I signed off and I become second DANG IT!
I'm not great at sucking up so how about if you bump me back up to first I won't drop a litter of 11 psycho landsharks off at your house for you to deal with lol.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Aww see I signed off and I become second DANG IT!
> I'm not great at sucking up so how about if you bump me back up to first I won't drop a litter of 11 psycho landsharks off at your house for you to deal with lol.


Aww, threats! No fair. :nono:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

GSDGunner said:


> Aww, threats! No fair. :nono:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Is it still considered a threat if you follow through with it?? lol

Also, YOU don't get to limit me you started it with brown nosing


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Where are the puppy pictures??

I have never had a issue with picture size. If I have to resize them I will, no biggie.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Where are the puppy pictures??
> 
> I have never had a issue with picture size. If I have to resize them I will, no biggie.


They were reposted on page 3.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What I love about this thread - it epitomizes the whole internet BB experience. Innocent thread degenerates into whining and bashing, "authorities" come on, members rescue (stand up for) authorities & get pats on the head... throughout we find occassional attempts to get back to the original thoughts....... Makes me laugh. 

Oh crap! I should have done this all in super size....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG They are so small!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

middleofnowhere said:


> What I love about this thread - it epitomizes the whole internet BB experience. Innocent thread degenerates into whining and bashing, "authorities" come on, members *rescue (stand up for) authorities & get pats on the head.*.. throughout we find occassional attempts to get back to the original thoughts....... Makes me laugh.
> 
> Oh crap! I should have done this all in super size....


I *agreed* with the mods and had a little fun joking around. Geez, lighten up.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

heaven forbid we joke around a little. Also, gotta love someone complaining about others off post from the OP HOWEVER feel the need to be off post as well to comment about others being off post? Nothing in the post mentioned anything about the little pug pups. And it was not "rescueing" the mods as it was showing them some appreciation for what they do.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> heaven forbid we joke around a little. Also, gotta love someone complaining about others off post from the OP HOWEVER feel the need to be off post as well to comment about others being off post? Nothing in the post mentioned anything about the little pug pups. And it was not "rescueing" the mods as it was showing them some appreciation for what they do.


Did you see any bashing? I didn't. I saw the OP who did not post pictures of the size stated in the rules. Then the rules were discussed (no whining), the pictures were then re-posted on page 3. The "authorities" posted an explanation of the rules (yet again because they are constantly broken), and the thread returned to normal. Oh wait, that was after we had the audacity to joke around of course. 
I wasn't aware that the mods needed rescuing. And it seems to me that if what was said was whining or bashing, the posts would have been removed.
I always think it's funny when people insult the mods. There's no appreciation for the unpaid time they commit to this board.


----------

